# Different boards



## YoFitBro (Feb 16, 2018)

So, I've been on another source board for a year now. Everyone there seems cool, willing to give advice, but there are SO MANY brand new members (day old accounts) saying "i ordered from this guy on this board, hes gtg!". Shit seems like a scam. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jin (Feb 16, 2018)

YoFitBro said:


> So, I've been on another source board for a year now. Everyone there seems cool, willing to give advice, but there are SO MANY brand new members (day old accounts) saying "i ordered from this guy on this board, hes gtg!". Shit seems like a scam. Any thoughts?



The Force is strong with you young Jedi.


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 16, 2018)

wait there's other boards? 
this isn't a source board and anytime you see that click the back button, it's bullshit. Guys join and pull that shit here they get bannned pretty damn quick.


----------



## YoFitBro (Feb 16, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> wait there's other boards?
> this isn't a source board and anytime you see that click the back button, it's bullshit. Guys join and pull that shit here they get bannned pretty damn quick.


Its hard to find a good board. I really thought i had it on that one though, kind of a bummer. Well hey, at least i still have all my money


----------



## Jin (Feb 16, 2018)

YoFitBro said:


> Its hard to find a good board. I really thought i had it on that one though, kind of a bummer. Well hey, at least i still have all my money



THIS is a good board. 
The best board. 

Do do you mean it's hard to find a good SOURCE? If so, you are right. It is hard. It takes building a relationship with someone you can trust. Sources who advertise generally aren't to be trusted.


----------



## YoFitBro (Feb 16, 2018)

Jin said:


> THIS is a good board.
> The best board.
> 
> Do do you mean it's hard to find a good SOURCE? If so, you are right. It is hard. It takes building a relationship with someone you can trust. Sources who advertise generally aren't to be trusted.


Yeah i know. If you have to advertise then you probably don't have good customer retention.


----------



## YoFitBro (Feb 16, 2018)

Jin said:


> THIS is a good board.
> The best board.
> 
> Do do you mean it's hard to find a good SOURCE? If so, you are right. It is hard. It takes building a relationship with someone you can trust. Sources who advertise generally aren't to be trusted.


But thats how it should be. You should have to earn that trust, it is a black market anyways. If i go to a source board and get advertised illegal shit by complete strangers its obviously bullshit


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 16, 2018)

These are good ones 

https://powell-peralta.com


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 16, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> These are good ones
> 
> https://powell-peralta.com



this is exactly why i know ur cool dude


----------



## Freshno (Feb 16, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> These are good ones
> 
> https://powell-peralta.com


Bones brigade!! I used skate all the time. What you know about the search for master chin?


----------



## stonetag (Feb 16, 2018)

Freshno said:


> Bones brigade!! I used skate all the time. What you know about the search for master chin?



I was keeping up until you threw this out there???


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 16, 2018)

Freshno said:


> Bones brigade!! I used skate all the time. What you know about the search for master chin?


Master chin lol


----------



## stanley (Feb 16, 2018)

YoFitBro said:


> Yeah i know. If you have to advertise then you probably don't have good customer retention.



look no further bro.IAM THE MAIN SOURCE  HERE I SUPPLY ALL THE GUYS HERE EVERY ONE .
JUST PM FOR HOW MANY 25KG BAGS YOU WANT.
EACH BAG HAS 15KG OF SHEEP DOUNG ,AND 10 KG OF PENNUT BUTTER.
THE GAINS YOU WILL GET WILL AMAZE YOU BRO.
MOST GUYS ON HERE BUY IT BY THE TON 
SO YOU KNOW YOU CANT TRUST ME

stock is low so order quick


----------



## YoFitBro (Feb 16, 2018)

stanley said:


> look no further bro.IAM THE MAIN SOURCE  HERE I SUPPLY ALL THE GUYS HERE EVERY ONE .
> JUST PM FOR HOW MANY 25KG BAGS YOU WANT.
> EACH BAG HAS 15KG OF SHEEP DOUNG ,AND 10 KG OF PENNUT BUTTER.
> THE GAINS YOU WILL GET WILL AMAZE YOU BRO.
> ...


I'll take 1000! Can i just give you my bank information or will a blank check do?


----------



## stanley (Feb 16, 2018)

YoFitBro said:


> I'll take 1000! Can i just give you my bank information or will a blank check do?


i never mentioned money dude .
payment is as follows

2 NUDE SNAPIES =ONE BAG

.SEND A WAY....OH YES


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2018)

stanley said:


> look no further bro.IAM THE MAIN SOURCE  HERE I SUPPLY ALL THE GUYS HERE EVERY ONE .
> JUST PM FOR HOW MANY 25KG BAGS YOU WANT.
> EACH BAG HAS 15KG OF SHEEP DOUNG ,AND 10 KG OF PENNUT BUTTER.
> THE GAINS YOU WILL GET WILL AMAZE YOU BRO.
> ...



Hey bro you got any rams piss in stock?


----------



## Spongy (Feb 16, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hey bro you got any rams piss in stock?


I can vouch for Stanley's ram piss, it's legit af


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 16, 2018)

Finding a source isn't as easy as googling and making an order like it's Amazon, nor should it be.


----------



## Bodyrite guy (Feb 20, 2018)

Yes that's like a a bodybuilder that's never competed giving you advice about competing and never stepped on a stage to even get top 5 yet...probably bullshit posts to get people don't listen move on to someone else that's a well known soarce


----------



## Staley40 (Feb 25, 2018)

I tried to make good friends here but to no luck on a solid source. XXXXX I speak to often even tho I’ve been sending him messages and they’re not going thru for some reason. **** me I guess. I’m a stand up guy,no bullshit and I think I’m fun to hang around with.  I just made an order with robo and platinum pharma.org.uk.  Hope I’m not throwing away another 1000 bucks. I just wish someone could befriend and get to know me.  I guarantee you after you’ve known me a while you would all trust me.  I live in Arkansas but grew up in Louisiana. My parents and grandparents were Cajun and owned a big sweet potato farm,soybeans,milos,cotton,wheat and cattle. We even had our own crawfish ponds and catfish ponds.  We had a nursery called green world nursery in marksville Louisiana as well as peach orchard and pecan trees.  Lots of them.  I grew up working my ass off like my father and grandfather showed me and have outstanding morals. Just wish someone would give me a shot at a solid source.  Thanks for listening guys.


----------



## Jin (Feb 25, 2018)

You don't gain people's trust by telling them how wholesome and trustworthy you are.


----------



## mugzy (Feb 25, 2018)

Staley40 said:


> I tried to make good friends here but to no luck on a solid source. XXXXX I speak to often even tho I’ve been sending him messages and they’re not going thru for some reason. **** me I guess. I’m a stand up guy,no bullshit and I think I’m fun to hang around with.  I just made an order with robo and platinum pharma.org.uk.  Hope I’m not throwing away another 1000 bucks. I just wish someone could befriend and get to know me.  I guarantee you after you’ve known me a while you would all trust me.  I live in Arkansas but grew up in Louisiana. My parents and grandparents were Cajun and owned a big sweet potato farm,soybeans,milos,cotton,wheat and cattle. We even had our own crawfish ponds and catfish ponds.  We had a nursery called green world nursery in marksville Louisiana as well as peach orchard and pecan trees.  Lots of them.  I grew up working my ass off like my father and grandfather showed me and have outstanding morals. Just wish someone would give me a shot at a solid source.  Thanks for listening guys.



You have been here a year and a half and only have 113 posts... most of which are looking for a source or pumping a scammer like robolics and you want to be trusted by the inner circle of this group? How about putting in the time helping others here where you can and get more involved with the board rather than attempting to use it as a tool to gain access to a source.


----------



## Staley40 (Feb 26, 2018)

admin said:


> You have been here a year and a half and only have 113 posts... most of which are looking for a source or pumping a scammer like robolics and you want to be trusted by the inner circle of this group? How about putting in the time helping others here where you can and get more involved with the board rather than attempting to use it as a tool to gain access to a source.


                                                              I don’t think robo is a scam.  And if u tell me you were never trying to find a source ,you are ****ing lying and I don’t even want to hear it.  And a few of my posts were hinting around for a source,not most of them so get your goddamn facts straight


----------



## Seeker (Feb 26, 2018)

Staley40 said:


> I don’t think robolics is a scam.  And if u tell me you were never trying to find a source ,you are ****ing lying and I don’t even want to hear it.  And a few of my posts were hinting around for a source,not most of them so get your goddamn facts straight



Well you're  not gonna make any friends on this board with that attitude talking to the admn like that.


----------



## Jin (Feb 26, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Well you're  not gonna make any friends on this board with that attitude talking to the admn like that.



Don't fuk with The Wizard of Oz


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 26, 2018)

Staley40 said:


> I don’t think robolics is a scam.  And if u tell me you were never trying to find a source ,you are ****ing lying and I don’t even want to hear it.  And a few of my posts were hinting around for a source,not most of them so get your goddamn facts straight



I hope you get sold pure estrogen than develop some huge man boobs...


----------



## mugzy (Feb 26, 2018)

Staley40 said:


> I don’t think robolics is a scam.



Didn't you make this post titled "Robolics scam"? https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/25581-Robolics-scam your credibility is dwindling.



Staley40 said:


> And if u tell me you were never trying to find a source ,you are ****ing lying and I don’t even want to hear it.



Trying to find a source and begging for a source and placing your personal info out there are two different things.




Staley40 said:


> I don’t think robolics is a scam.  And if u tell me you were never trying to find a source ,you are ****ing lying and I don’t even want to hear it.  And a few of my posts were hinting around for a source,not most of them so get your goddamn facts straight



If you do not like the way this board is run by all means don't let the door hit you in the ass while the choice is still yours.


----------



## Mythos (Feb 26, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hey bro you got any rams piss in stock?



https://youtu.be/-CaP2rx2EYs how to run ram's piss


----------

